# Loom II - worth the upgrade?



## krops (Nov 22, 2017)

I was playing around with Loom and remembered that version 2 was released a while ago. Not too shabby upgrade price, but the info page at AIR Music doesn't mention anything about the GUI. Has anyone upgraded? Is it still super tiny? 

Quite a while ago, they said that a scalable GUI was planned for a future version of Vacuum Pro, so I was a bit surprised there was no mention of the UI at all for Loom II.

Any other improvements that would still warrant the upgrade?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 22, 2017)

No GUI changes at all. Measly two extra voices of polyphony upgrade (it's not useless, but it's not far from it). No usability improvements...


----------



## krops (Nov 23, 2017)

That's what I feared. I really like the sonic capabilities of Loom, and it covers a very specific area in my synth arsenal, but if I have to keep using a magnifying glass, I don't think they've earned my money.

NI too seem like they're more than happy with how their UIs look on their 20 year old CRTs.


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 30, 2017)

krops said:


> I was playing around with Loom and remembered that version 2 was released a while ago. Not too shabby upgrade price, but the info page at AIR Music doesn't mention anything about the GUI. Has anyone upgraded? Is it still super tiny?
> 
> Quite a while ago, they said that a scalable GUI was planned for a future version of Vacuum Pro, so I was a bit surprised there was no mention of the UI at all for Loom II.
> 
> Any other improvements that would still warrant the upgrade?



Sounds good but I'm extremely disappointed with the interface if this is what it looks like. I thought maybe if I rebooted it would refresh and fix the display but no luck. It could be my video card or something (all my other plugins are OK) but everything is all scrunched together and the names are cut off (highlighted some of them in red). I hope they fix it, better yet make it resizable.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 1, 2017)

Doesn't look like that over here. Looks like that is a display scaling issue (if you're using a HiDPI display). Looks like this over here:







It's still horribly bad: contrast is low, making a lot of things unreadable, there is no way of editing envelope times more precisely (like typing in a value), there's no way to easily re-order modules, and yes, everything is so tight it's suffocating.


----------

